# Drainage



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a slope in my backyard where water drains towards the house when it rains. I need help or professional advise on what i can do myself to flow the water away from my home. I can send a picture to give you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Pic would be nice...


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm new to the post and having trouble trying to figure out how to upload a picture.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

At the bottom of the page where you type a reply look for blue letters that say "Add Image to Post". A new window will pop up then click "Choose Images". Then navigate on your computer to whereever the image is (like desktop or whatever) and chose it. Then click Submit on the post.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@soju40 welcome to TLF! I put your thread in the Irrigation and watering thread for better visibility. Let us know if you have any issues with uploading photos. Cheers


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This topic might provide some inspiration.


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

dfw_pilot-

wafflesngravy state that there should be add image to post in blue letters when i reply. I do not see it. Do i need to be given permission to upload photos?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soju40 said:


> dfw_pilot-
> 
> wafflesngravy state that there should be add image to post in blue letters when i reply. I do not see it. Do i need to be given permission to upload photos?


Mobile or desktop?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's not a TLF permission issue. Are you on a work computer? Your network could be blocking postimage.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Do newcomers need a certain amount of posts before they can do that maybe?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wafflesngravy said:


> Do newcomers need a certain amount of posts before they can do that maybe?


Nope.


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

Desktop. I'm on my work computer. I'll try my personal and see what happens.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soju40 said:


> Desktop. I'm on my work computer. I'll try my personal and see what happens.


Your work network is probably blocking postimage. You can use any image host you want though - just click the "Insert image" button (mountains and sun) and paste the image URL in between the


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, - my work network blocks most image hosting sites.


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok. I'm able to upload the image. My job blocked it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You have a compound slope - a slope that drains downhill and then turns and drains downhill again.

You need to divert and then channelize the water coming downhill away from that corner where your gutter also drains, and cause the water coming down the hill to change direction away from the down-sloping concrete foundation wall.

That will require you to build a small retaining wall that is impervious to water flow and infiltration that can then change the flow out and away from the building itself.

A 45 degree angle off the exact corner of that wall would allow the runoff water from both slopes to bypass the foundation and then move down-slope away from the wall, and thus, away from your house.

Water always wants to flow downhill, so work with gravity to move the water out and away from that corner.

I would build a concrete retaining wall out of cinderblocks at a 45 degree angle off that corner, dug in to about one whole block deep below the grade and then rising about a foot above the grade in a "modified Y-formation" away from the corner, fill all the blocks with thick rebar and fill each cavity with concrete, and then cap and cover it with some nice stone to dress it up some, and put a flowerbed in behind it to make it more appealing, and to absorb any leftover water that tries to infiltrate under the footer there.

You have a lot of water trying to converge onto and into that corner, so you need to intelligently design and build a way to move it all away, and use the existing converging slopes to your advantage. Your builder (or maybe a prior homeowner?) left it improperly graded and made the excess sheetflow turn into the house, rather than continue to flow downslope AND downhill in that corner junction.


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you. However, I'm not an expert at that. I would need to hire someone that knows exactly what they are doing


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, if you have never done this kind of work, it is better to hire a professional.

Here is a video of the construction technique, although this was done abroad. The same principles apply to the wall.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGbMmbaakJU


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This is a similar solution, using retaining wall solid interlocking blocks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtmfZoVqBg8


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm assuming a landscaping company would be who handles something like this?



FlowRider said:


> Yeah, if you have never done this kind of work, it is better to hire a professional.
> 
> Here is a video of the construction technique, although this was done abroad. The same principles apply to the wall.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You might want to consider contacting a masonry contractor. They will know how to build the footer you should install to keep the wall from blowing out, and will know how to construct the wall itself to ensure it will not fail or topple over.

Landscape contractor could also handle it. I would consider using interlocking retaining wall blocks, because you do not need a very high wall - you just need to get the surface water run off to divert and run off down the right slope....


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## soju40 (Jul 25, 2019)

Last question. It seems that it's some what of a small project. Shouldn't be no more than a couple hundred dollars I'm assuming


----------

